# Which pet for newbie?



## SimplyRadical (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey! So I've really wanted a reptile for awhile. But I can't afford too much time to care. Just enough so I can still care for the animal and give it the attention it needs while keeping up with school and my usual life. So here are the three reptiles I searched that had good results:
Crested Gecko
Leopard Gecko
and a few snakes.
I really want a snake but I don't do good around mice and rats and I don't believe feeding a snake a frozen, dead, not fresh meal is not the best for it. 
I have heard a Green Tree snake eats insects but they're hard to get and are sensitive to change in environment.
And water snakes eat fish which I'm fine with but then that would be harder to care for with the water. So honestly I don't think a snake will work for me unless feeding it frozen mice is okay for it.
Okay back to the subject. Which do you guys recommend? Crested, Leopard Gecko or a snake?
(I have had experience with snakes. My sibling had one awhile ago.)
Thanks! 
​


----------



## Dracoth (Dec 20, 2010)

*Frozen mice are fine*

Most people on these forums feed there snakes frozen mice, aslong as you don't thaw them out and refreeze them. They fine and are one of the best foods for a snake as it gives them everything it needs.

I wont recomend any snakes to you as it is better for you to choose yourself. Although here is a sort list of snakes that are good beginners.

Corn Snake
Hognose
Royal Python
House snake

Do some research on them all and see which one you like / afford. 
Most hatchlings will require a feed every 3-5 days. 

Can't help with lizards/ geckos as i dont own any.

If you have any questions dont be affraid to askas every one has got to learn.

Welcome to RFUK and I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome:
Don't know much about snakes as haven't had any dice I was about 3 (': but both types of gecko are good for beginners although of course you've already done some research 
I own both types and love them, both make such lovely pets


----------



## SimplyRadical (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! are both geckos the same pretty much? which is easier and which do you think is more fun to have?


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

They are pretty different
Cresties like climbing space so require a taller viv, they are dead cute and I LOVE their little sticky toes they are nice to handle from the start in my experience, and even my grumpy little gargoyle is happy to be held I find you can do way more with a cresties environment, plant it or use fake plants, by using a mixture of real and fake you have the option to have a move about every now and then, I find them easier to feed than my Leo but that's probably because I'm more used to them as I've had them longer.

I find that with the little Leo's I have more to worry about 
I'm always worried about her temps and was so paranoid about impaction I use slate tiles, they are easy enough to care for though and have lovely little personalities although they do seem to sleep an awful lot if the time, my friends one is always happy to be woken up for a cuddle,

For me anyway it's a difficult choice as to what's the most fun but probablyyyyyyyyyyyyyy my crestie he loves to jump from hand to hand an loves to crawl onto my shoulder and sit there whereas my Leo is still skittish

Sorry for te rambling essay but hope it helped (':


----------



## SimplyRadical (Nov 21, 2013)

They both sound adorable! I still can't decide. Leos are very gorgeous. And crested need the bigger tank (I already have a tank that's a good size for a Leo and I don't really want to buy another) Also I wouldn't really want a pet thats all over the place. The Leos seem like they are pretty calm. I wouldn't want something i'd worry about jumping off of me and scurrying away.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

Mines quite scatty but I've known them to just sit on people's laps and chill 
Cresties tent to calm down as they get older I do believe

But both geckos are wonderful 
What size do you have?


----------



## SimplyRadical (Nov 21, 2013)

It's 20 gallon. I also have a 60 gallon but that's pretty big for just one gecko. Is it best to get one gecko or have several more?


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

What width height and depth?

Because you might be able to get away with either depending on the dimensions of course


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

And you can always try to put females together but be prepared I separate if necessary


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

I would house only one animal on it's own. They aren't social creatures and don't need,like or require company....cohabiting can raise many potential issues that will go unnoticed to an inexperienced eye : victory:


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you considered a Fatty (an African Fat-Tailed Gecko)?

Very similar to leos and almost identical husbandry apart from benefitting from a slightly more humid environment - orchid bark (or similar) substrate, and a very light misting now and then - that sort of thing.

I make the suggestion because they tend to be a little more calm and docile than leos, even as littl'-uns which it seems might appeal to you.

I think they're cuter too!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

There are pros and cons to each animal you are talking about. As a general rule, snakes are easier to care for, as they don't need such regular feeding, make less mess proportional to their size (less cleaning). They're usually cheaper to feed as well. Lizards are probably more interactive (although there are exceptions).

I would really recommend going to a decent reptile shop and look at and handle a few. Only you can decide what you like.

For what it's worth, I think burmese pythons are the best snake to keep (one of my first was a burm). The downside is that you'll need lots of space. I can't think of any other downsides - everyone that has met mine thinks he is great! :no1: (but I know they're not for everyone....)


----------



## JimW (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi,

Personally, I think a snake is preferable as a first reptile.

They are generally cheaper to buy, feed, house and maintain.

You can leave a snake for a week while you go on holiday, which you cant do with a lizard.

They only need one feed a week (as a rough guide) and you can buy the food once every couple of month and store it in the freezer.
You need to provide most lizards with live foods, which in turn need feeding.

Lizards are generally a little more demanding, as they require both heat and a correct light source. These can be expensive to buy and run, and need regular replacing, whereas a lot of beginners snakes only need a heat mat (with a thermostat).

Also snakes can be housed in RUB's (plastic boxes with locking handles) which make fantastic homes and are very cheap and easier to keep clean than a viv. 

I would recommend (as mentioned before) a Corn, Milk or Kingsnake, or possibly a Royal Pythion as a first. 
They are all cheap, lovely looking, interesting to handle and are good natured.

As I said, this is only my personal opinion.

All the best, Jim.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya, I have 3 perfect beginner species in my opionion so can give you the honest pros and cons of each 

Crested Gecko:
Pro: Awesome, lovely, cute, active, fun to watch, eat powdered food so no need to keep bugs alive (but do benefit from eating the occasional bug) can live plant viv, can have bio-active substrate so only needs cleaning now and again
Con: Needs daily attention, don't forget to mist, watch in summer that temps don't get too hot for too long

Leopard Gecko:
Pro: Cute, amazing to watch hunting as their tail goes mad, virtually no maintenance as stools quickly harden, doesn't need humidity except in 1 hide, can easily leave for a weekend with nobody checking in
Con: Has to eat live bugs, sleeps a lot, scatty when babies (they calm down tho) 

Royal Python:
Pro: Super Low maintenance, eats once a week, generally placid, Rarely poos (about twice a month for mine) could leave for a week with no worries, I don't think mine cares if I'm there or not!
Con: Rats and poo STINK, Rats have to live in freezer so check nobody minds, sleeps most of the time

What you get is up to you, I would suggest a leopard gecko as the ideal first one of the 3 as they are easy to care for but still nice to watch (I would say the snake but I've not seen mine out of a hide for 2 weeks) This makes me sound like a really bad owner too, I'm not, I look after all my pets as well as I can, I love watching them get on with their lives and try to keep their environment as good as I can, clean and stimulating for them  

Get what you like tho, remember reptiles live for a long time and its not fair if you get bored of your choice after a couple of years and have to give away


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

kkvghjvu


----------

